# Canadian Tire has good price on RO water!



## bettaforu

Just went into CT today for some things, and checked out their water section.
They have Ultra Pure and Ultra Pure Plus RO water that is very reasonable.

4L is only .75cents to fill up.
18L is only 2.99 to fill up.

You can buy their 18L bottle for 9.99 and just keep bringing it back.

Ultra Pure Plus has coral calcium added to it to stabilize PH and add the mineral to the water. Doesn't say what PH it stabilizes too, so test would need to be done on that.

I paid 5.99 for refill of 18L RO at Cocos in Hamilton (big supermarket place)
so this is definitely cheaper and easier. I bought a 4L jug from Goodness Me health food store of RO water for 1.99 today, so Im keeping the jugs to refill as the big 18L is too heavy for me to lift all the time even to tilt it.


----------



## razoredge

I get my 18L refilled at Wal-mart for 2.97. If I can get Ultra pure plus (with added coral calcium) I might try it for .02cents more ! Thanks


----------



## matti2uude

I don't understand. In one post you say you don't use RO water and another post you do.


----------



## chinamon

cheaper (in the long run) to buy your on RO system, especially if you drink water on a regular basis.


----------



## bettaforu

Matt, yes I did use RO in the one Taiwan Bee tank that's why I have the big 18L container. I have since moved all the Taiwans into my planted co2 tank with regular tap water, so I don't use the RO now.

Just was trying to help out other hobbyists who might or might not know that CT has the RO water fairly cheap for refills.

Hope that explains things


----------



## bettaforu

BTW My Hubby likes Coffee made with RO water, that's why I bought the small jug, I will be using it for other things, just not in my tanks.


----------



## Dman

bettaforu said:


> BTW My Hubby likes Coffee made with RO water, that's why I bought the small jug, I will be using it for other things, just not in my tanks.


+1 for the hubby, I got a kruger machine n I use bottled water, I don't even like it when the water has sat in there for days. Gotta have it all fresh and clean


----------



## chinamon

i use RO in my Saeco full automatic espresso machine and you can definitely taste the difference


----------



## Symplicity

My CT has ANY SIZE refill for $2.99 

But now I got an RO system so I wont be lugging huge bottles.


----------



## Darkblade48

Symplicity said:


> My CT has ANY SIZE refill for $2.99
> 
> But now I got an RO system so I wont be lugging huge bottles.


Time to be bringing some drums to the Woodbridge Canadian Tire 

(No, I have my own RO system as well)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

you guys can just use brita for the coffee machines.


I'm using r/o for cleaning my hardwood floor, less tds = less mineral film buildup on the floor


----------

